# Corn Holed!!!



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

We've been hittin up the cut corn fields and puttin holes in piles of greenheads as of late. I actually managed to kill my first drake Pintail as a few Pinny's have been coming in with the Mallards. IMHO it doesnt get much better than hunting decoying ducks in the cut corn. No stinky cold water, no uncomfortable waders sucking off your feet and pulling down your socks when you posthole in the swamp mud. No body setting up too close for comfort and sky busting all the birds that even look at your spread crosseyed. Love it!!!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

shooting ducks over dry fields is pretty dang cool!!!!!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You're making me jealous. Congrats on the fine hunts and having a place to enjoy. If you ever need a couple teenage kids to deal with the trespassing ducks for you I'm sure my sons would take the task. haha And you are correct about the enjoyment of field hunting- not much better, in my opinion. Well done.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Since everything is pretty well froze, I can imagine the hoards of ducks heading to the fields. Oh, did the pintail actually have a pin? I almost don't think pins on a pintail exist here in Utah.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Since everything is pretty well froze, I can imagine the hoards of ducks heading to the fields. Oh, did the pintail actually have a pin? I almost don't think pins on a pintail exist here in Utah.


We killed two drake Pinny's without pins. However we did see One nice drake with a good size pin on it but we never got a shot at it. Just kept circling around and around till the Greenheads dropped in and got blasted. Im pretty sure we also saw a few widgeon as well but again we never got a good shot at one.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like you need another hunting partner;-)


----------



## goosenuts (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome looking pics!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like fun...glad you took that Muley killer with you as well...he needed a break:mrgreen:!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tigerpincer said:


> We've been hittin up the cut corn fields and puttin holes in piles of greenheads as of late. I actually managed to kill my first drake Pintail as a few Pinny's have been coming in with the Mallards. IMHO it doesnt get much better than hunting decoying ducks in the cut corn. No stinky cold water, no uncomfortable waders sucking off your feet and pulling down your socks when you posthole in the swamp mud. No body setting up too close for comfort and sky busting all the birds that even look at your spread crosseyed. Love it!!!!!


Great pics TP!

If you drive down Interstate 80 from North Platte Nebraska to Joliet Illinois this time of year you can witness tens of thousands of Mallards feeding in the picked cornfields. Many times they will be right up in the feed bunks eating grain or mixed feed with the cattle. It's quite a sight!

Sometimes we would put the cows out in the field after we picked corn. Kernels of corn would be in the cow pies. Mallards, pheasants, and our pigs would pick through the cow pies for the undigested corn. So goes life on the farm.

.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Great pics TP!
> 
> If you drive down Interstate 80 from North Platte Nebraska to Joliet Illinois this time of year you can witness tens of thousands of Mallards feeding in the picked cornfields. Many times they will be right up in the feed bunks eating grain or mixed feed with the cattle. It's quite a sight!
> 
> .


So, Wyogoob....

I was just invited to hunt the North Platte in nebraska, 1500 acres of corn fields for ducks and geese. Are you saying this might be worth the trip? I think I want to go, but am hesitant too. Last 2 years I had land locked up for geese in Blackfoot Idaho (corn). But the family changed this year and we cant hunt it now. that was 3-4 hours from Orem. North Platte is like 10 hours. -O,--O,-

Will it be worth it or should I try to find another property in Idaho?


----------

